# looking to start/join group- Richmond va



## Jerrand Redband (Apr 25, 2008)

new to Richmond area and looking to start playing again anyone interested please post


----------



## Jasperak (May 4, 2008)

Make sure to check out One-Eyed Jacques in Carytown. They often have weekly and bi-weekly games in addition to a gamers-looking-for-gamers board. I don't know if there are any clubs at VCU or UoR though. One-Eyed would be my first stop for anything gaming related.

Although it is not set in stone, I think they will be running a pre-4e game on Wednesday, 21. May, after the Intro adventure comes out on Tuesday.


----------



## Murrdox (May 5, 2008)

Hey there...

Our gaming group recently self destructed.  A friend and I would love to form a new one with some new people.

We play D&D 3.5, and sometimes we play some other RPG games as well... we're not that picky.

Send me a PM and maybe we can get together or something.


----------



## Sethvir (May 6, 2008)

I'm up in charlottesville, and have had a terrible time finding a group since i moved here a year ago. Richmond is a bit of a haul as I live further west up 64, but I might be interested.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 20, 2008)

*lets get a group together*

hi all i'm glad to get some responses to this post i havent checked it in a couple weeks because it was so empty so long but i do want to start a group and in Seth's case we could go bi weekly for the game he joins e-mail me if you think that would be cool 

jcb2772@rock.com


----------



## Murrdox (Jun 5, 2008)

Jerrand and I are emailing back and forth on this now, so we've got a group of 3 people so far.

A couple more would be great.  PM me or Jerrand if you're interested in joining in.

Shameless bump.


----------



## JohnClark (Jun 7, 2008)

Murrdox said:
			
		

> Jerrand and I are emailing back and forth on this now, so we've got a group of 3 people so far.
> 
> A couple more would be great.  PM me or Jerrand if you're interested in joining in.
> 
> Shameless bump.



I don't have PM capability, but I'm moving to Warrenton on the 25th and would definitely be interested in getting in on some gaming.


----------



## miditron (Jun 8, 2008)

*Also in Charlottesville*



			
				Sethvir said:
			
		

> I'm up in charlottesville, and have had a terrible time finding a group since i moved here a year ago. Richmond is a bit of a haul as I live further west up 64, but I might be interested.




I'm in the same boat. My husband and I have only been in Charlottesville for a week and we've already been warned that the gaming scene is non-existent. We're dying for a regular game and might be willing to drive to Richmond bi-weekly if there's a good group going, though we'd of course prefer one closer to home. We love D&D, especially Forgotten Realms, and would like to try Eberron too. We've also played Serenity and would be interested in trying BSG. Hell, we'll try anything, really. We both have experience DMing but would really like to take a break and play for a while. 

Since we're new to the area and don't know anyone yet, we'd even be interested in just meeting up with some fellow gamers for drinks or something.


----------

